

Biodevices Harvard iLab - biodevices

Biodevices is a new movement based out of the Harvard iLab in Boston. We&#x27;re looking for people interested in having fun and opening up science to more people. We are making cheap lab tools to make research more accessible. We&#x27;re just a bunch of kids in need of someone to help focus us.
Buddha Dharma Sangha
======
biodevices
Contact us at biodeviceshq@gmail.com or message us @biodevices

